# early season clips



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

My winter work season is just beginning. Besides the search training, there is lots of other little things I need to be training the new dog. We have a lot to accomplish.

A couple of mini clips of some non search stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpRUNL9Lb00


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Excellent, now those are fun times


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

super dog and relationship! I loved this video!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Really cool stuff nice job. Dog was haling ass when pulling on the flat! Its really nice to see the dog used for such a wide area of tasks. 
 My wife wants to know if he is full sized or still growing (i forgot how old he is). She is just thinking of our 80 pound block head dog jumping in her arms. What your dog weight.... 55 pounds? 
Give us some more in the coming months….. be great to see his first bite on camera too. 
And what’s up with that animated heeling stuff, I feel it belittles the dog so badly. I didn’t think dogs that are really used for work did that gay stuff? 
Im just killing myself tonight….. Ill stop now


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

How do you, or do you not secure the dog when he is on the lift with you? Im gona guess you don’t use anything other than obedience to keep the dog from jumping or falling from being a spaz.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

TOTALLY cool Jennifer


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Is that a dog out of Juice?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

GREAT job but that doesn't surprise anyone that's seen your other videos. 
That looks like a once in a lifetime dream job....... except for all the snow and cold. :-D:wink:


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jason Davis said:


> Is that a dog out of Juice?


Yes, Juice x Sasha


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Really cool stuff nice job. Dog was haling ass when pulling on the flat! Its really nice to see the dog used for such a wide area of tasks.
> My wife wants to know if he is full sized or still growing (i forgot how old he is). She is just thinking of our 80 pound block head dog jumping in her arms. What your dog weight.... 55 pounds?
> Give us some more in the coming months….. be great to see his first bite on camera too.
> And what’s up with that animated heeling stuff, I feel it belittles the dog so badly. I didn’t think dogs that are really used for work did that gay stuff?
> Im just killing myself tonight….. Ill stop now



She is a he. Because I am personally small, and portability is useful with what I do, and I favor a smaller dog, I went with a female. She is 43 lbs at her heaviest. Mini mal

The focused heeling has been talked about a bunch already. I have to do an obedience exam with lots of distractions, strange dogs in a new location. I like the focused heeling for the "formal obedience" exam. Plus I like to "play" train, durring kennel breaks. Keep the dog thinking and I make it fun. It is a long day in a straw box mostly. 

I use a non formal, loose heel, look where ever you choose, most of the time at work except when playing "obedience games".


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> How do you, or do you not secure the dog when he is on the lift with you? Im gona guess you don’t use anything other than obedience to keep the dog from jumping or falling from being a spaz.


The dog is not secured. There is a bar that comes down on a charlift, but that would not hold a dog in.

Self preservation, and/or obedience. Depending on the dog.

She has to do a down with her front paws on my lap. She is good about keeping the obedience position, but she still "leaks" some drive (by whining) on the ride up. Things are improving over last season's post for sure, but she doesn't just chill on the chairlift like my Toller does.


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Looking' good! Love the pulling!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

You had me from the moment she jumped into your arms for the chairlift. Really cool stuff and she looks like she's having a blast.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> She is a he. Because I am personally small, and portability is useful with what I do, and I favor a smaller dog, I went with a female. She is 43 lbs at her heaviest. Mini mal
> 
> Friend of mine just got one in the low 40s, there the best. He plans on doing a lot of things that makes a smaller dog the best choice. I cant think of to many reasons to have a bigger dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris,

I MEANT to say..."he is a she" ](*,) You probably figured it out though.


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, my two loves, being on skis and dog training... I can imagine it is a lot of hard work, boring stuff, low pay, cold, etc. But watching those videos made me think there is a Heaven. Beautiful work with a really neat dog. Congrats!


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

Inspired to train Vandal and Villain to pull me on skis this winter in between my legs too, just gotta learn to ski a bit... great job Pika ,, and Jenn


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Chris,
> 
> I MEANT to say..."he is a she" ](*,) You probably figured it out though.


Jenn its really not that hard to tell you just got to look underneath. 
Not to cause any trouble but just wondering. Was the dog trained to “pull” or “hike” or whatever you call it with a ball or did you use another method? And does the dog get that juice going when asked or was there someone in front of the dog wiggling the ball that we did not see. Again not that it matters one way or another just wondering.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> Inspired to train Vandal and Villain to pull me on skis this winter in between my legs too, just gotta learn to ski a bit... great job Pika ,, and Jenn


Thanks Tammy! Oh the Criminals will be naturals, don't know about you on skis though;-)

..the reality is that the "pulling" part didn't take ANY training at all, not for her anyways It is the NOT pulling and staying in position over variable speeds and with distractions that takes the training. 

There are lots of details I need to work on, having the dog enter and exit the "ski" position while I am moving, never exiting or entering from the front and so on....I start most of it off the snow. The consequences of cutting the dog with sharp metal ski edges is very real...knock on wood, I haven't cut her....yet.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Jenn its really not that hard to tell you just got to look underneath.
> Not to cause any trouble but just wondering. Was the dog trained to “pull” or “hike” or whatever you call it with a ball or did you use another method? And does the dog get that juice going when asked or was there someone in front of the dog wiggling the ball that we did not see. Again not that it matters one way or another just wondering.


Kind of like I was saying to Tammy...the "pulling" part took zero training (should I have taken some credit for it? O )

She is very driven and competitive and fast. If she was "free" she would be WAY ahead of me running full tilt in hard packed conditions. (I let her do this sometimes once public is off the mountain) She really only has one speed.

I taught the "ski" position and control first. It is a MAJOR drive capping exercise for her, she is doing it, but she wants to go WAY faster, harder and so on, but she has to maintain position. 

So once the "ski" position was going okay (over several training sessions), I just grabbed her harness and gave her a "release" command...She was unsure for about a second, but was being given permission to "give'r", once she put some pressure on her harness and sarted pulling, I encouraged and praised her.

I put the "pulling" on cue, gave it the name "pull" after that. But make no mistake, it is me grabbing the handle on her harness that is her cue to pull. She loves it, no ball wiggling, no person in front to tease her was ever needed.

The crux for her then was to convice her to go from the "pulling" that she loves, to back to the controlled "ski" that she doesn't like as much. That is why it was nice to have trained the control part first, she knows what it means, knows the word and what is expected. She needed a few well timed "reminders" at first (she would rather pull), but understands she needs to go back to the "ski" on command.

Hope that explains it some.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

trying to delete something....hope this works.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Nice, and ya you should take some credit for being able to communicate to the dog to do what you want when you want….. Especially without using a ball/ treat to bribe/ trick. JMO


----------

